# Reserve training



## Jonbartlett (4 Aug 2014)

Im looking at joining the reserves next year during my first year of university. I want to be an MSEOP so i am going to go enlisted. just wondering what will i do the first year? what happens during the summer? when will i get to drive the big rigs!!!  ;D thank you!!   :yellow:


----------

